# Detective Donald R. Young



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Detective Donald R. Young 
Denver Police Department
Colorado
End of Watch: Sunday, May 8, 2005

Biographical Info
Age: Not available
Tour of Duty: 12 yr
Badge Number: 93021

Incident Details
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: Sunday, May 8, 2005
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: At large

Detective Young was shot and killed at a rental hall on West Mississippi Street. He and another officer were in uniform, working an off duty job at a Cinco de Mayo celebration, when a man approached both officers from behind and opened fire on them in an unprovoked attack. The shooting occurred at approximately 0100 hours as patrons were leaving as the event ended. Detective Young was killed and the second officer was wounded. 

The suspect fled the scene and remains at large. 

Detective Young had served with the Denver Police Department for 12 years and was assigned to the Fugitive / Bomb Unit. He is survived by his wife and two young daughters.


----------



## spdawg0734 (Nov 25, 2004)

My heart goes out to Detective Young, his family, his partner and his family, may God Bless them. This should serve as a reminder to all of us that details can be as dangerous as duty shift work, So long as you are in uniform you are the law and a potential target. Stay sharp, be prepared on detail as you would be on patrol. Not that it was the case in this incident but we tend sometimes to relax too much while on a detail. Hopfully the shooter will get his soon. 

Stay sharp, Stay Safe
Spdawg0734


----------

